# 8 ft. Boamaster



## Jer723 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys my yearling tegu tequila is starting to get a little big for her cage. So I was wondering if you guys think that a boamaster would be a good option? Me and my dad are by no means carpenters or architects lol, so I want the tegu to have a great enclosure for her. I watched PuffDragons Vid on Youtube of his 6x3x3 Boamaster, with his two yearlings, from what he says its doing great for him. And it looks really nice. But I have heard that Boamasters Melamine cages are VERY heavy! lol I was looking at the 8x3x3 Boamaster. It looks really nice, I'll just have to save up for it. Has anyone else used these for their tegus? Can somebody give me the Pros and Cons?Thanks for any input. Here are some links:

PuffDragons Vid: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24</a><!-- m -->

The Boamaster I'm Looking at: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-4.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-4.html</a><!-- m -->

Jerry


----------



## AB^ (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never used boamaster cages, but Ive known a few people who used them for tegus and there were no complaints that I know of.


----------



## Pikey (Jun 28, 2010)

one con is that when the Melamine starts to leak because of the 80%+ humidity in the mulch the MDF board will be a spounge and from that point will fall apart/rot/mold, so if you do use one every year or so i'd strip out the caulk on the inside and re-caulk it


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes that is also something ive heard, But it seems reasonable, if it can be slved b caulking it doesnt seem that bad. I just want something that my tegu will like, and be comfortable in. Have you ever used one Pikey?

Jerry


----------



## Pikey (Jun 28, 2010)

not a boa master, but i've had a friend that had one of the smaller ones (i think 3 or 4ft) it was for a beardy so no problems with humidity, but i've had other Melamine cages & first one fell apart the 2nd one i just cleaned once a month let dry for about 6 hours put everything back in and once every 12-18months i's strip out the caulk & redo it (let it dry for 24 hours tho)


----------



## Herplings (Jun 28, 2010)

They are pretty good cages. I like them for Lizards better then Snakes because they are hard to use a UTH with and thats all I use for snake heat.
But, they are great for bulb type heat.

Yes, an 8x3x3 will weight a ton. Probably over 200 pounds.


----------



## AWD247 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Jerry I still got that big enclosure here if your interested since your near by. Im selling it for $100 but you can have it if you wanna pick it up.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I remembered that jay, but I compared your box measurements and it just wouldnt fit, I think the boamaster is just the way to go here since its totally finished already and its an easy assembly, and the pieces will fit into my house, for yours id have to take it apart and redo it all  lol.

Jerry


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 3, 2010)

I think boamasters are a great choice and I almost went with them. But as mentioned they are very heavy. the cage alone will weigh 200lbs+ plus the substrate it will weight even more. In addition shipping something that size will cost you nearly as much as the cage because the enclosure is so big and the melamine is so heavy. Freight shipping will be a pain.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well if they're located in virginia and I'm in connecticut how much do you think freight shipping would be?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 3, 2010)

IDk im in maryland so I am even closer but you have to remember how freakin huge these enclosures are. I again was considering buying these. If I remember right feight was like 150-200$. You could build one yourself for about that much.


----------

